# JSP Template



## eKai (19. Jun 2004)

Hi zusammen!

kennt jeamnd zufällig einen guten Template Engine für JSP, wie etwa Smarty bei PHP??

thx


----------



## alpi (23. Jun 2004)

hi,

da kenne ich nur Velocity http://jakarta.apache.org/velocity/

geetz!

alpi


----------



## ekai (23. Jun 2004)

Hi alpi!

jo, ich keine Beispiele, wie man Velocity in JSP einsetzen kann (

thx


----------



## Dante (24. Jun 2004)

JSP ist eine Template-Engine, Velocity benutzt nicht wirklich JSP sondern stellt ein anderes System dar.

Im Zusammenhang mit JSP würde ich mir Taglibs anschauen, die bringen noch einiges an Möglichkeiten rein (da sieht smarty ganz schnell alt aus  )

Wenn du unter JSP 2.0 ne <c:forEach>-Schleife hinbekommst, sag mal bescheid, das wollte bei mir immer nicht.


----------



## ekai (26. Jun 2004)

Welche Taglibs könnte man denn benutzen?? Es gibt zu viele, da bilcke ich nicht mehr durch....


----------



## Dante (26. Jun 2004)

Jakarta hat einige Referenzimplementierungen.


----------

